# Few finished up



## myingling (Feb 25, 2020)

couple copper glass got finished up left BW Ebony right snake wood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Mike, World class once again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2020)

That B&W Ebony is absolutely STUNNING!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yepyepyep

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 26, 2020)

Love the snakewood call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2020)

Home runs! That's how I would "call" it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks yes they came out good and each has its own look plus they came out sounding turkey


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2020)

myingling said:


> they came out sounding turkey



That's the main thing. The goods looks are the bonus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 29, 2020)

Doesn’t get any prettier then that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

